# Dialer/Viren/Trojaner



## Anonymous (28 September 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bnötige dringend Eure Hilfe! Leider habe ich von Computertechnik sehr wenig Ahnung und habe nun folgende Probleme nach einer Virendurchsicht ( mit GData )festgestellt: Mehrere Dialer/Viren usw. hat das Virenprogramm gemeldet:

1. Dialer: Trojan.Win32.Dialer.li
2. Virus: not a virus: PSW Tool.Win32.Hooker.9
3. Virus: Trojan.HTA.Zones.a
4. Virus: not a virus: PSW Tool.Win32.Hooker.a

Ich konnte alle in die Quarantäne schicken und anschließend löschen. Sind die Probleme damit gelöst, oder muss ich noch irgendetwas machen, um möglichen Schaden abzuwenden??
Was haltet Ihr vom GData-Programm? Gibt es bessere bzw. Sichere?

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!!
Viele Grüße sendet Euch der
Schattenmann


----------



## stieglitz (29 September 2005)

Probiers vorsichtshalber nochmal hier:
http://www.hijackthis.de/

Zu G-Data kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.
Und hier sitzen die Fachleute für AV-Programme:
http://www.trojaner-board.de/


----------

